# [H] cash [W] IG Track Guards [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks, 
I'm in desperate need of imperial guard track guards (the three section buts that fit over the treads) i need complete sets please as I've come up rather short on numbers so need some to complete my armoured company.
I'm also after rhino chassis head lights and the scanners from the top of predator sponsons if anyone has them. 
The track guards are most important and i have some cash available for them. these are the most important parts:

please drop me a line if you can help out.
thanks


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have some track guards. How many sets are you after?


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi mate,
im afer as many complete sets as you have, can you drop me a PM with the number of sets and what you would like for them 
thanks


----------

